# My first ever fatty



## brute (Sep 12, 2016)

Never made one before and thought it would be fun to try. The ingredients consisted of: Maple cured bacon, 85% lean hamburger, salt, pepper, swiss and provolone cheese. 













20160911_140222_HDR.jpg



__ brute
__ Sep 12, 2016






The family loved it but my only complaint is that I didn't add enough cheese.


----------



## brute (Sep 12, 2016)

20160911_125630.jpg



__ brute
__ Sep 12, 2016






I'm having trouble loading multiple pictures so I'll add 1 at a time


----------



## brute (Sep 12, 2016)

20160911_130213.jpg



__ brute
__ Sep 12, 2016


----------



## brute (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry but I'm not able to load all the pics.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2016)

It looks like a great start. If you get a finished picture up we'd love to see it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 14, 2016)

B, Looks like you made up a good one for your first try !


----------



## swinefan (Sep 16, 2016)

What kind of smoker is that?


----------

